# Gefälschte LinkedIn-Profile verbreiten Trojaner



## Newsfeed (7 Januar 2009)

Kriminelle haben mehrere gefälschte Profile prominenter Personen auf der Social-Networking-Seite LinkedIn angelegt, um ahnungslose Anwender anzulocken und ihnen unerwünschte Software unterzuschieben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

